# iball Slide 6318i does not power on



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2013)

Guys I am in big trouble..I bought this iball tab 6318i for a friend of mine....when I checked it in my home it was working fine...then I switched it off.
now after handing over it to my friend its not powering up/starting ....he have been charging whole night...I have been changing for last 2 hrs ....nothing works

Although similar thing happened to my Micromax P300 and after 10 hrs of charging it powered on and now charging normally..

Help guys


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

Return it to wherever you bought it from.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2013)

cant I am in bangladesh now...and bought for a person here....I am sure many of the tab users may have faced this situation ...what solution they found


----------



## Gollum (Aug 19, 2013)

o thats a tough situation


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2013)

the tab is detecting in my laptop through USB...that also mean it maybe charging ...but nothing on screen

yesterday charged whole night...still didnt boot ...now what should I do


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2013)

any help guys  its been 3 days I have been trying to switch it on


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2013)

guys i couldnt find any solution till now...its been 2 weeks...the new unused tab is still laying unused


----------

